# Rubber Mats



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

Has Anyone Been Able To Find Any 04-06 Gto Rubber Mats With The Gto Logo? I Have Searched High And Low With No Success. I Would Appreciate Info If You Have Located These Mats, Thanks


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cust...ewItemQQcategoryZ33697QQitemZ8041960305QQrdZ1


----------



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks For The Info, But These Are Carpeted Mats And I Am Looking For Rubber Mats With The Gto Logo.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Sorry, guess I should have read your post better, but I'll keep looking.


----------



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks, I Appreciate The Help.


----------



## okie123 (Mar 23, 2006)

I've been looking also! No luck so far either. These really save the carpet.


----------

